# Maße von 1HE 19" Gehäuse



## haldjo1 (20. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

Kann mir jemand die genauen außen- und innenmaße eines 1HE 19" Gehäuses nennen?
bräuchte Höhe, Breite, Tiefe.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Sinac (20. Oktober 2004)

Innenmaße und Tiefe sind immer unterschiedlich.
Und jetzt überleg mal ganz scharf wir breit ein 19" Gehäuse wohl ist?
Richtig! 19 x 2,54cm
Höhe müsste 44mm sein.

Greetz...
Sinca


----------



## haldjo1 (21. Oktober 2004)

Dankeschön, ich hatte aber zum einen keine Ahung wieviel " 1HE ist, und ausserdem nicht wieviele cm ein " hat


----------

